# Suggestions for Flash for Nikon D7100 --  YN YN-565EX N  or YN560 IV



## siaclick (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello All,
Can anyone please suggest me which speedlight should I go for my Nikon D7100 , i am confused between Yongnuo  YN YN-565EX N  or YN560 IV there is not much of price difference ($30). I read, i-TTL is better when you are beginner and want to take pictures quickly.. Please suggest guys..


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 15, 2015)

I have owned a lot of speedlights for nikon...
sb24, sb25, sb28, sb800, sb600, sb700...
finally  got into some yongnuo flashes when they released the 568EX and wireless TTL triggers. 
now i have  half a dozen of them.  I like them better than the sb600 and sb700 nikon flashes. 
i like that they have TTL and high speed sync, and they have all performed splendidly. 

YN568EX flash review Photography Forum
Yongnuo YN-622N trigger review Photography Forum


----------



## Braineack (Feb 15, 2015)

the 560 is manual, the 565 is not.


----------



## siaclick (Feb 15, 2015)

Which one do you suggest for beginner ?


----------



## Braineack (Feb 16, 2015)

if you're doing off camera work, then the 560 is probably a good start (although the 565 would work the same here).  If you're going to use the flash on camera, then the 565 is a good start since it has TTL.


----------



## LostLensCap (Feb 22, 2015)

The 565EX (which I have 2 of) will operate iTTL ( Through The Lens automatic ) and the 560 is Manual only.  Manual only means that you have to select the power ratio output like 1/1, 1/2, 1/4, 1/8  manually on the flash before you take the shot.  How do you know what to select?  Trial and error.  iTTL means that the camera and flash communicate to  automatically adjusts the flash to suit the proper exposure.  It takes into account ISO, Aperture, and the distance from the flash.   You don't have to do anything other than mount the flash and turn it on.   The 565 has most of the functions and power of the Nikon's flagship flash the SB910 with the exception of HIGH SPEED SYNC and the COMMANDER mode.  The 568 adds those 2 functions and plus radio wireless receiver.  I bought my 565's before the 568's came out.  If I were buying 1 Yongnuo right now it would be the 568 because it addresses all your camera functions.  I do think that the 560's are great for off camera setups but, for hot shoe mounted on camera I'd rather have a flash that uses iTTL.


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 23, 2015)

Go with the 565 for a beginner. It has TTL (Auto mode for flash)

TTL isn't only good for newer photographers it helps during fast changing events. 

The 560 system is very cool system that I might recommend over the 565 if you were just doing studio stuff because usually you are using manual in studio environments


----------

